

Ask HN: I need your advice! - faisalkhalid

Along with my 2 co-founders, I run a startup called ResearchNation.net, which provides user generated reviews for business intelligence reports (like a TripAdvisor, for Datamonitor, Euromonitor reports).<p>The problem is, after almost 9 months, we're still getting zero traction. I mean, literally zero.<p>We don't have any reviews. I'm not entirely sure what to do. My overall assessment is that it's a good idea (real problem to be solved - gauging quality) but we're not sure we can solve it on our own. The 2 partners that could help us solve this problem are publishers and resellers; the former hate us (already gotten 1 hate phone call) and the latter see us as competition. So, basically, left to our own devices, we are stuck. And out of cash now.<p>Frankly, we're open to pivoting to a completely new idea, and our site lends itself well to becoming an 'Airbnb' of x (not in its present state, because we've hidden a lot of stuff we built originally, but you can take my word on it!).<p>So here's my question - what ideas do you have for things we could morph into? i.e. Airbnb for 'x'? Or, do you think we should just screw it and shut down. I have to admit I do sort of feel that we've now got a solution/platform, and are in search of a problem...
======
helen842000
I've had a browse on ResearchNation and I find it confusing. I read your FAQ's
page and it was still hard to understand the use-cases.

Is it the reviews of the reports that your selling? I can't imagine a
passionate user base for either side of the transaction - and with social
sites you need one group of people to drive the site forward (either supply or
demand)

What kind of reviews are they meant to be? Voicing their own opinion or rating
the report?

As for the hate calls from the publishers, was it nonsense ranting or were
they very specific about why they were angry? Seems you touched a nerve that
maybe worth listening to. It's passionate feedback all the same!

If you're convinced you need to pivot, go towards a marketplace you are
interested & excited in & would use yourselves frequently.

Airbnb style companies sell things people have to 'spare'. e.g space to crash
on the floor, gig tickets, hours for errands, space in the car on a long
journey.

Find a demand and then build a system based on housing the supply.

There are so many potential routes. It all depends on what you're interested
in.

Perhaps something along the lines of people selling spare seats at their
dinner table (is that a bit weird?)

i.e we're having spaghetti thursday - 2 free spaces $10 each.

Other potential ideas

1\. Flash sale on discount meals available at restaurants. 2\. Last minute
surplus seating at sports events, theatres & movies. 3\. Holidays, travel
tickets that people want to sell,

Anything at the crossroads of convenience and big savings is sure to be a
winner.

Let us know what you decide upon!

------
bhoung
The idea isn't so bad but your copy or communication is really bad. Your tag-
line doesn't make sense. "We provide reviews for tech reports." - Why would I
want a review for a tech report? Even the clicking on an example wasn't really
enlightening. E.g. Finance. There is no attached chart...

------
ianpurton
"The 2 partners that could help us solve this problem are publishers and
resellers"

Looks like you may have built a product without talking to your target market.

------
keeptrying
Look at different markets. Definitely talk to people in other markets.

U could do this for gaertner reports or financial research firms o basically
anything. List out 5 markets, find key players and go talk to em. Find markets
where u have personal connections.

------
chmielewski
I use Technology Briefcase - <http://www.technologybriefcase.com/>
obsessively, and love it.

Edit - suggestions and questions deleted, I failed to do my homework on this
one.

------
tauv
Your idea sounds like a corporate version of Slideshare

3 second idea off the top of my head

Offer the same thing but dress it up as monitored distribution? - Put yourself
into the position of being a publisher?

------
ulisesrmzroche
Fold'em. You're out of cash. Better to give up now than later.

